

Last minute Kansas City HN Meetup tomorrow night? (Thur, 2/17/2011) - megamark16

Hey everybody, I'm throwing together a last minute Kansas City Hacker News meetup tomorrow night (Thursday, 2/17/2011).  I apologize for the last minute nature if this thing, but I happen to have the evening free (which rarely happens for me) and I would love to hang out with like minded folks again, as the last KC HN meetup was awesome!<p>I was thinking 5:30PM, somewhere around downtown, but I'm open to whatever the group wants.<p>So what do you guys think?
======
megamark16
Alan suggested Pizza Bella, which is fairly central, has free wifi and tasty
pizza.

~~~
rarrrrrr
<http://www.pizzabellakc.com/>

<http://maps.google.pl/maps/place?cid=2586352277299496039>

~~~
megamark16
So it's looking like Pizza Bella, 5:30ish. See you guys there!

------
jordan0day
Sorry, can't make it to this one. I had a lot of fun at the last one,
hopefully we can arrange another one in the next month or two!

------
robyates
I could come if it was later at like 7:30pm or so. Let me know what the final
time is then.

~~~
megamark16
Well, I don't know how late everybody will be hanging out, but I have to pick
up my son later in the evening, so I won't be able to stay much past 7:30,
which is why I suggested meeting earlier. Hopefully we'll be making this type
of thing a regular occurrence. Not the last minute part, but the getting
together monthly part :-)

------
zhoubobby
Boo, not going to be able to make it this time. Wish I can be there tomorrow.

------
mathgladiator
I would love too, but I'm going to Manhattan.

------
rarrrrrr
I'll drop by... Pizza Bella is yummy.

